# Anyone watch The Backyardigans?



## FurryFox (Apr 27, 2008)

I don't wanna hear people saying things like "Man, you're a baby if you watch that show." or stuff like that, I'm just wondering if anyone watches it and what they think of it.


----------



## Beastcub (Apr 27, 2008)

i watch kids shows, i like mrs spider's sunny patch kids, peep and the big wide world (quack is like a preschool version of bender) the most 
i also think wonder pets is cute, as is 64 zoo lane
things like dora and blues clues though i find quite irritating

backyardigans i have watched a few times but i'm not into sing and dance stuff (and WTH is the pink one supposded to be?! a bug?!)

i like little kids programs because they are clean and wholesome unlike 90% of the older kid cartoons that are on tv today (no poop/fart/underwaer/ass/booger jokes in preschool cartoons!)


----------



## ShaneO))) (May 2, 2008)

I hate musicals and things of that nature( Especially when kids sing). So no.


----------



## Takun (May 2, 2008)

Only when my 4 year old sister is here.  She does love wonder pets though :O

I got her hooked on stuff like TMNT, Samurai Pizza Cats, and other good old shows.


----------



## Azure (May 2, 2008)

No.


----------



## Iloveroleplay (Apr 22, 2019)

FurryFox said:


> I don't wanna hear people saying things like "Man, you're a baby if you watch that show." or stuff like that, I'm just wondering if anyone watches it and what they think of it.


Same. Like I love the backyardigans


----------



## Iloveroleplay (Apr 22, 2019)

Beastcub said:


> i watch kids shows, i like mrs spider's sunny patch kids, peep and the big wide world (quack is like a preschool version of bender) the most
> i also think wonder pets is cute, as is 64 zoo lane
> things like dora and blues clues though i find quite irritating
> 
> ...


Unique is a uniqua not a bug.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 22, 2019)

Really? Did this...thing..._really _need to be resurrected after 11 years?


----------



## Iloveroleplay (Apr 22, 2019)

Sorry but I like the backyardigans.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 22, 2019)

Ok, enough. If the thread is more than a year old don't bother commenting on it, make a new one in relation to it instead.

@SSJ3Mewtwo


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 22, 2019)

Didn't know the backyardigans existed 11 years ago lol


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Apr 23, 2019)

Locking this due to necro as well.


----------

